# m5 in brown/silver



## mitchel2002 (Sep 16, 2016)

hey guys!
i was wondering why canon did not make the m5 in two colors one black and one silver/brown just like to the
g9x design


----------



## tan oak (Sep 17, 2016)

My wife when given a choice selected the tan & silver version of the G9X. Her preferred color would be red...I think the M2 came in red at one point.


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 17, 2016)

Canon isn't in the habit of producing different color versions of their enthusiast+ cameras. It's one way to signal that this is for serious shooters.


----------



## gordonbb (Sep 23, 2016)

I saw a nice brown leather classic case for the M5 from canon ... Somewhere ... It was a half-case reminiscent of the "ever-ready" cases of the rangefinder era.

They call it a "body jacket" and it appears to be available in black and brown.

The brown one cane be seen on Andy Westlake's Preview


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 23, 2016)

gordonbb said:


> I saw a nice brown leather classic case for the M5 from canon ... Somewhere ... It was a half-case reminiscent of the "ever-ready" cases of the rangefinder era.
> 
> They call it a "body jacket" and it appears to be available in black and brown.
> 
> The brown one cane be seen on Andy Westlake's Preview



We used to call those "never-ready" cases. And they were available for SLR's. I remember one for the Exacta.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 27, 2016)

i call those half-cases "camera bra". always a fumble to open it.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 27, 2016)

Old Sarge said:


> gordonbb said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a nice brown leather classic case for the M5 from canon ... Somewhere ... It was a half-case reminiscent of the "ever-ready" cases of the rangefinder era.
> ...



Totally agree. I throw out the case that comes with my Exakta IIb. My Leica M4 never had a case.


----------

